# Wie man Rezept: Dirges abgefahrene Chimaerokkoteletts bekommt



## Tanyanka (20. Februar 2009)

Die Tipps in der buffed Datenbank waren leider nicht ganz korrekt, darum möchte ich hier meine Erkenntnisse zusammengefasst mit Euch teilen, sollte noch jemand so verrückt sein wie ich und diese Questreihe auf sich nehmen. :-)

Alles beginnt mit der Quest "Nur einer kann sich erheben", die man in Silithus bekommt.

- Kopf von Dreschbringer abgeben in der Burg Cenarius bei Baristolth der Sandstürme

- Brut Nozdormus Ruf auf neutral bringen. Das geht entweder durch AQ40 Runs oder durch die Quest "Der Pfad der Gerechten" von Baristolth der Sandstürme, die wiederholbar ist. Macht Euch darauf gefasst Stunden um Stunden die Silithidenbevölkerung von Silithus auszurotten um Silithidenknochenpanzerfragmente zu farmen. Ein Stack (200) gibt 500 Ruf.

- Wenn das geschafft ist und ihr neutral bei der Brut Nozdormus seid, nochmal Baristolth der Sandstürme ansprechen. Er gibt Euch eine Quest, die Euch zum Bronzedrachen bei den Höhlen der Zeit schickt. (der Name ist mir grade entfallen)

- Sprecht mit dem Drachen und erledigt alle Quests die er Euch gibt.

- Danach macht Ihr Euch auf den Weg nach Azshara zu Azuregos Geist. Sprecht ihn an und klickt Euch durch. Ihr müsst dafür NICHT tot sein. Ihr bekommt ein Buch, das eine Quest startet und Euch zu Narain Pfauentraum in Tanaris schickt. Narain wird erst dann mit Euch sprechen, nicht eher.

- Narain gibt Euch eine ganze Reihe von Quests. Für das Rezept relevant ist "Fragt mich nie nach meinen Angelegenheiten"

- Jetzt geht es weiter bei Dirge Quikcleave in Gadgetzan, er gibt euch die Folgequest "Die Insel des Schreckens!"

- Auf nach Feralas um Chimaeroks zu killen und ihre Lenden zu sammeln. Auch den Boss der Flatterviecher muss ins Jenseits befördert werden. Als 80er nicht wirklich ein Problem. Sehr nervig ist einfach die niedrige Droprate und die ewiglange Respawnzeit der Chimaeroks.

- Zurück gehts zu Dirge in Tanaris. Nehmt am Besten gleich 20 Tiefsteinsalz und 20 Goblinraketentreibstoff mit. Das Rezept für den Treibstoff kann ein Ingi herstellen und ein Alchi kann den Treibstoff dann herstellen. Benötigt werden insgesamt 20 Feuerblüten, 20 Flüchtiger Rum und 20 verbleite Phiolen.

- Dirge verlangt in der Folgequest zu "Insel des Schreckens" nach den zusätzlichen Zutaten (siehe oben). Gebt sie ihm und Fettes GZ! Ihr habt es geschafft und seid glücklicher Besitzer eines epischen Kochrezepts. :-)

- Der Vollständigkeit halber kann man natürlich noch das spezielle Hühnchen bei Narain vorbei bringen. :-)


----------



## zengaja (12. August 2009)

Und genau das werde ich jetzt tun, und wenns mich all meine Zeit kostet


----------



## 19Chico73 (29. August 2009)

Genau das sagte ich mir heute auch.
Heute ging endlich mal ein bwl Raid zusammen und ich konnte mir somit den Kopf des Drachen holen.
Nun gehts an Ruf farmen.
Jedoch, AQ geht ja fast keiner mehr.
Wenn du nun also deinen Ruf rein durch diese Schuppen hochpushen wilst, na dann gute Nacht.
Man ist dort Hasserfüllt und muß es ja bis auf Neutal schaffen damit die Q für das Rezept weitergeht.
Na gut dachte ich mir, mal frisch ans Werk, gibt ja immerhin 500 Ruf für 200 so Schuppen.
Bei Hasserfüllt muß man 36000 Ruf sammeln um die nächst bessere Stufe zu erreichen.
Rechnet euch das mal aus 0_o
14400 Schuppen muß man da Sammeln und dann ist man erst Unfreundlich.
Ich habs abgebrochen bei ca 2500 Ruf und hoffe nun öfters mal nach AQ zu kommen.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (25. September 2009)

Hab vorgestern meinen Ruf auf Wohlwollend gekriegt werde mal alles machen was dort oben steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (16. November 2009)

lol das bringt nur 25 Ausdauer. Dachte das gibt irgend nen abgefahrenen style buff ^^

aber naja, dafür is es prestige.


----------



## Targayen (16. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> lol das bringt nur 25 Ausdauer. Dachte das gibt irgend nen abgefahrenen style buff ^^
> 
> aber naja, dafür is es prestige.



Das gab damals den besten Essensbuff für Tanks - BWL Zeiten. War übrigens das erste epische Kochrezept.


----------



## Artherk (16. November 2009)

und einzige soweit ich das noch weiß...


----------



## Artherk (16. November 2009)

tante edith meint sorry für den doppelpost


----------



## Laberede (18. November 2009)

HoffnungsTöter - haste du ne geile Signatur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie wurde die bloß gemacht - ich meine, wo kommt der wütende Data her ?
Ist das ein Doppelgänger ?


----------



## Autumna (2. Januar 2010)

hatte auch schon damit angefangen, denn als passionierte köchin MUSS ich dieses rezept haben. jedoch ging mir das mit dem ruf sammeln durch silithiden irgendwann so auf die nerven... irgendwann kann man nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich bin immer noch hasserfüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vielleicht finden sich ja leute, die das gleiche ziel haben und dann regelmässig mir nach aq kommen - das wär die erträglichste lösung. also - falls das ein hordler auf der nachtwache liest - melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja und das mit dem kopf war auch ein drama, den kann nämlich immer nur einer bekommen.


----------



## Eonambur (8. Januar 2010)

suche leute auf "der abyssische rat" die das mit mir machen wollen, in BWL gibts auch die verhüttungskunst "elementium verhütten" zu lernen.


----------



## sarika (20. Januar 2010)

kann nur sagen, es ist wirklich recht nervig den ruf zu sammeln. aber irgendwann ist es dann geschafft. ich hab täglich einfach ca 400 -500 schuppen gesammelt und bin dann noch ein paar mal AQ40 rein ein paar trasch mobs klopfen, die geben ja auch gut ruf. wenn man die nicht alleine packt, sucht man sich jemand der mit macht. man muß ja eh dafür in einem schlachtzug sein. aber zu zweit ist der trasch hinter dem eingang gut zu legen. man muß nur bei den anubis wachen aufpassen, da kommen alle 4 auf einmal, und sie sind auch meist immun gegenüber einer zauberart (was sehr ärgerlich sein kann).
mein problem ist momentan ehre das ich einen punkt vor freundlich stehe bei der brut und nur noch über die bosse in AQ oder die questreihe weiter komm. und die ganzen retro raids starten die meisten erst mitten in der nacht, wo ich schlafen sollte....

und noch ein lob an den te, sehr gut geschrieben so das es jeder versteht und nachmachen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: der kopf im pechschwingenhort konnten bei uns im raid alle looten, die die quest dafür hatten, also nicht einmalig.


----------



## Tidra-on (4. Februar 2010)

Eine Anmerkung:
Man MUSS zumindest einmalig den "Pfad der Gerechten" machen, denn erst dann wird die Quest für Anachronos freigeschaltet!
Da nützt es nichts wenn man vorher bereits auf Neutral/Freundlich ist. Einmal sammeln muss jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Familie Blix (8. März 2010)

Habe nun den AQ eröffnungsquest glaub ich hinter mir. 
letzte gemachte und abgeschlossene Q vom AQ event: Eine Spielfigur auf dem Schachbrett der Ewigkeit abgeschlossen.
(dieses event wo mann sieht wie aq versiegelt wurde.)

den geist von azuregos kann ich dennoch nicht mit reden.
trotz ehrfürchtigen ruf bei nozdurmus.

Hat sich erledigt. anachronos hatte noch den hinweisQ auf die drei drachen.

Übrigens, wie ich irgendwo auf buffed gelesen hab:
Den kopf bekommt nun jeder im raid, vorausgesetzt er hat die Q dazu.


----------



## Izara (20. Mai 2010)

laut Akis Recipe List (oder wie das Addon heißt), fehlen meinem Main nur noch 2 lächerliche Kochrezepte, um 160 voll zu haben. Nach einem Scan kam raus, dass mir nur noch dieses Rezept und das Lochfrenzy Supreme (was es nur bei Allis zu kaufen gibt, bin aber Horde) fehlen. Lochrenzy Supreme zu bekommen, ist ja kein Problem. Mit dem Alli durchsterben, kaufen, RS benutzen, neutrales AH. Fertig. Aber wenn ich die 160 nur mit diesem Rezept vollkriegen kann, dann gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 AQ40 geht bei uns fast keiner mehr. *heul*


----------



## 19Chico73 (3. Juni 2010)

Dann stimmt da iwas in deiner rechnung nicht.
Ich hatte die 160 schon lange voll und dieses Rezept hatte mir damals noch gefehlt.
Es gibt nämlich 168 Rezepte zu holen, eines allerdings nur als Schurke, den Disteltee


----------



## Autumna (15. Juni 2010)

heute war es so weit und uuuuuuuuuuuuuunendlich viele Silithidenknochenpanzerfragmte später ist das Rezept nun auch endlich mein. Ich glaube, nun habe ich alle Kochrezepte, die man kriegen kann *juchu* Und ich war nur 2x in AQ40....... das Fragmente-Sammeln war schlimm, aber wenn man es will... dann schafft man es auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich empfehle jedem die Quest zu machen, das Schauspiel vor AQ lohnt sich wirklich, und man bekommt schön Geschichte mit!!


----------



## c0bRa (28. Juni 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> laut Akis Recipe List (oder wie das Addon heißt), fehlen meinem Main nur noch 2 lächerliche Kochrezepte, um 160 voll zu haben. Nach einem Scan kam raus, dass mir nur noch dieses Rezept und das Lochfrenzy Supreme (was es nur bei Allis zu kaufen gibt, bin aber Horde) fehlen. Lochrenzy Supreme zu bekommen, ist ja kein Problem. Mit dem Alli durchsterben, kaufen, RS benutzen, neutrales AH. Fertig. Aber wenn ich die 160 nur mit diesem Rezept vollkriegen kann, dann gute Nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du kannst deine eigenen Auktionen nicht kaufen... Selbst wenn andere Fraktion und neutrales AH... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ein Freund kaufts dir sicher raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Izara (7. Juli 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Hehe, ich spiele WoW ja nur wegen meinem Freund ^^ Der beschützt sogar meinen kleinen lvl 10 Alli in Tanaris, bis wir in Gadzestan (argh, ich schreib das immer falsch) sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sitzen ja im selben Zimmer, da geht das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Izara (7. Juli 2010)

19Chico73 schrieb:


> Dann stimmt da iwas in deiner rechnung nicht.
> Ich hatte die 160 schon lange voll und dieses Rezept hatte mir damals noch gefehlt.
> Es gibt nämlich 168 Rezepte zu holen, eines allerdings nur als Schurke, den Disteltee



Hm.. naja. ich weiß nicht, wieviele Rezepte es aus Festen gibt, ich spiele noch kein volles Jahr, um dort alle gesammelt zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis ich an die rankomm, vergehen Monate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich will den Erfolg aber jetzt! ^^


----------



## k4ho (13. Oktober 2010)

" Macht Euch darauf gefasst Stunden um Stunden die Silithidenbevölkerung von Silithus auszurotten um Silithidenknochenpanzerfragmente zu farmen."


das muss man so oder so amchen um den q vom geist zuerhalten oder ??
hab nämlich durch aq 40 runs meinen ruf erhalten und konnte das buch vom geiste bisher net erhalten
hab nur eig keinen bock die 200 fragmente zu sammeln ^^
daher frag ich vorher


----------



## Izara (14. Oktober 2010)

19Chico73 schrieb:


> Dann stimmt da iwas in deiner rechnung nicht.
> Ich hatte die 160 schon lange voll und dieses Rezept hatte mir damals noch gefehlt.
> Es gibt nämlich 168 Rezepte zu holen, eines allerdings nur als Schurke, den Disteltee


Hab jetzt übrigens doch noch den Erfolg geholt ^^ Da gabs wohl noch ein paar Alli rezepte aus Quests XD Massig Gold für hingeblättert, aber was solls - oh und ich hatte das olle Rezept aus dem Kral oder Hügel der Klingenhauer völlig übersehen *g*


----------



## 19Chico73 (13. November 2010)

Das komische ist, ein Freund von mir hatt nun auch diese Q reihe gemacht.
Er spielt noch nicht so lange und kam erst dazu als Ony schon auf Stufe 80 angepasst wurde.
Beim abschließen dieser Q Reihe bekam er die Heldentat Ony 60 getötet.


----------



## campino76 (25. November 2010)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie es um das Rezept mit Patch 4.0.3.a bestellt ist? ich hab vor dem Patch mit der Questreihe angefangen.. hab schon die Quest gemacht, wo man die 200 Silithidenknochenpanzer.. farmen musste und mein Ruf bei der Fraktion "Brut von Irgendwas" ist auch schon auf Wohlwollend, aber dieser Typ Baristolth von den Sandstürmen hat kein Quest mehr für mich. Weder das mit den Knochenfragmente noch ein anderes..


----------



## Caled (25. November 2010)

Kein Wunder, dass Du keine Quests mehr bekommst. Die gesamte Questreihe rund um das Szepter der Sandstürme wurde nämlich eingemottet. Und das Kochrezept war ja nur ein Teil davon.

Entweder man hat sich das Rezept noch vor 4.0.3a erquestet oder man muss jetzt Unsummen im AH hinblättern, falls es denn einer verkaufen will. Das ging ja schon vor dem Patch für teilweise >5000g über den Ladentisch. Selbst wenn Du die Quest für das Rezept noch vor dem Patch angenommen hast ist sie jetzt weg. Die Insel in Feralas wo die Chimaeroks waren existiert ja auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Avolus (26. November 2010)

Caled schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, dass Du keine Quests mehr bekommst. Die gesamte Questreihe rund um das Szepter der Sandstürme wurde nämlich eingemottet. Und das Kochrezept war ja nur ein Teil davon.
> 
> Entweder man hat sich das Rezept noch vor 4.0.3a erquestet oder man muss jetzt Unsummen im AH hinblättern, falls es denn einer verkaufen will. Das ging ja schon vor dem Patch für teilweise >5000g über den Ladentisch. Selbst wenn Du die Quest für das Rezept noch vor dem Patch angenommen hast ist sie jetzt weg. Die Insel in Feralas wo die Chimaeroks waren existiert ja auch nicht mehr.



Schade 

Aber nja, ist ja nicht alles, so'n olles episches Rezept xP


----------



## campino76 (26. November 2010)

Caled schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, dass Du keine Quests mehr bekommst. Die gesamte Questreihe rund um das Szepter der Sandstürme wurde nämlich eingemottet. Und das Kochrezept war ja nur ein Teil davon.
> 
> Entweder man hat sich das Rezept noch vor 4.0.3a erquestet oder man muss jetzt Unsummen im AH hinblättern, falls es denn einer verkaufen will. Das ging ja schon vor dem Patch für teilweise >5000g über den Ladentisch. Selbst wenn Du die Quest für das Rezept noch vor dem Patch angenommen hast ist sie jetzt weg. Die Insel in Feralas wo die Chimaeroks waren existiert ja auch nicht mehr.



Achso, naja schade. Ich bin keiner der auf biegen und brechen jedes Rezept haben muss.. hätte es nur cool gefunden, wenn ich es bekommen hätte.


----------

